# Kas-Pin



## mineman65 (Jan 29, 2007)

Finnish self-defence tradition. It's history is a bit debated subject in Finland and some even say it's a total BS, but it has small number of registered members around Finland and it's demostrated in shows and in magazines. It has been said that some units of Finnish Military have trained and used it for ex. during WWII. They have even performed for FDF Reserves. This demonstration here is with a knife.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P22Voo36m8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------

